

Tetris using html 5 canvas element - gprisament
http://aduros.emufarmers.com/easel/

======
gdl
Neat demo, bad Tetris. As far as I can tell, you can only rotate one direction
(use the up arrow), and fast-dropping instantly drops and locks the piece, so
you have to wait ten seconds for it to slooowly drop if you want to slide it
underneath another piece.

(Yeah, I know, I'm missing the point here. I'm kind of a Tetris snob.)

~~~
phoboslab
Getting Tetris right is extremely hard. There are so many tiny things to
consider, e.g. timing stuff, fine grained controls, how blocks can be rotated
when they are in a confined space... the list goes on.

I built a simple Tetris for the GameBoy Advance some 9 Years ago. It's bad,
but I learned a lot: <http://www.chaosquake.de/files/temp/yast.zip>

~~~
gdl
Oh, absolutely. And a lot of those are _choices_ to make and fine-tune rather
than obvious boolean working/buggy issues. ie The Tetris Wiki lists a half-
dozen different rotation systems alone, some of which show fairly complex
behavior (<http://tetris.wikia.com/wiki/TGM_Rotation>). Add in getting the
controls and timing _just right_ , and a simple puzzle game becomes a lot
trickier to pull off than it might seem.

Oh, and yours isn't all that bad. I played through an entire round without
quitting out of boredom or frustration with the controls, which is better than
I can say about a lot of random Tetris clones out there. Or maybe I'm just
more forgiving of games that openly admit to being stupid and unoriginal ;)

